# Was wenn jemand Inhalt klaut



## SirNeo (27. Juni 2002)

Ich konnte es kaum glauben das jemand so dreist sein kann und Inhalt von meiner Seite klaut uns als seins ausgibt, zumindest ohne einen Hinweis auf meine Seite.

Was kann ich dagegen machen?

Ich hab keinen schimmer was ich da machen soll, einfach mal anscheiben?

Eine Domain möchte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt nennen.

*ich glaub ich platze gleich vor Wut*


----------



## reto (27. Juni 2002)

*Dreist...*

Das ist ja wirklich verdammt dreist. Hat er/sie denn deine Seite 1:1 kopiert oder nur Teile davon?

Ich würde es mal auf die sanfte Tour versuchen: Schreib einfach ein Email, indem du ihn/sie höfflich bittest, deinen Inhalt sofort von seiner/ihrer Page zu entfernen, anderenfalls wirst du rechtliche Schritte einleiten. Das sollte eigentlich schon helfen.

Sonst meldest du dich halt hier nochmals und wir werden geeignete Schritte einleiten,  hehe


----------



## SirNeo (27. Juni 2002)

Habe gerade festgestellt das die Tutorials von Tutorials.de 1 zu 1 übernommen wurden, ist noch ein weiteres dabei, habe schon Lagaf und entsprechende Personen benachrichtigt. Schließlich geht diese das genauso an.

Werde dann heute Abend eine Mail an den schreiben.

Auf eine angabe der Domain verzichte ich erst einmal, ich warte erst einmal ab, wie er reagiert.

Vielen Dank reto

Grüsse
SirNeo


----------

